# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Cfare eshte Sedra?

## Redi

Cfare eshte Sedra? 

Cfare nenkuptohet me kete fjale? Po me termin Seder "e semure"?

Cfare pasojash le tek njeriu dhe ne shoqeri?

A eshte ne karakterin e shqiptarit me e theksuar se tek te tjeret, apo jo?

----------


## huggos

Pe mua sedra eshte e njejta me ndergjegjien, prandaj do te me lejosh ta emertoja keshtu..

Ndergjegjia eshte nje pjese e shpirtit e cila futet me shume ne nen-direktorine e emocioneve (shpirti=emocionet+intelekti+vullneti). Akoma nuk kam kuptuar qarte se nga e merr informacionin ndergjegjia, por sigurisht duhet te kete edhe nje lloj hyrjeje ne boten frymore..

Psh. Shikoj dicka per here te pare. Nuk e kam pare asnjehere dhe nuk di si eshte. Shkoj ta marr. Dicka perbrenda me thote se nuk eshte (e) mire. Kjo eshte ndergjegjia. Kur intelekti bashkepunon me ndergjegjien dhe arsyeton, e se fundi arrin ta binde ndergjegjien se asjo gje vertet nuk eshte e mire, kemi nje ndergjegjie te shendoshe. Perkundrazi kur intelekti "lufton" dhe ndergjegjia, duke bashkepunuar me vullnetin, prodhon veprimin e demshem, atehere kemi te bejme me nje ndergjegjie te semure.

Pasojat qe mund te lere nje ndergjegjie e semure jane nga me te tmerrshmet. Nje vrases (gjakftohte) apo vjedhes, kane nje ndergjegjie te semure. Pasi nuk arrijne te bindin vetveten e perfundimisht ta ndalojne ate, se veprimi qe jane duke bere nuk eshte ne rregull.

Persa i perkt shqiptareve... me mire te mos them gje  :buzeqeshje: 


miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## ABIGAIL

Pershendetje Redi!

Edhe une jam dakort me mendimin e Huugos!

Do te thosha qe pasojat qe mund te lere sedra mund te jene te mira, perderisa nje njeri ka seder, kjo do te thote se nese ky njeri nuk deshiron qe te beje nje veprim te keq atehere themi qe e vret sedra, domethene ndergjegja.

Eshte mire qe njeriu te kete seder!

Ne karakterin e shqiptarit edhe eshte edhe nuk eshte!

Ky ishte mendimi im me pak fjale.

Me shume seder Abigail :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ryder

Cfare eshte sedra?

Peshe e vdekur qe e mban me vete, derisa kujtohesh se po te pengon...

----------


## korçar

E c'nuk degjojne veshet e gjore!
Sedra: "me vure ne seder", "e vravi sedra"... e te tjera me radhe.
Te gjitha nenkuptojne jo ndergjegjien por dinjitetin, vanitetin, arrogancen, egoizmin(psejo!) ose krenarine - me krenarine dua te them nje fare mendjemadhesie. Besoj se kjo gje eshte dhe shkaku i pyetjes te nismetarit: "A eshte ne karakterin e Shqipetarit me e theksuar se tek te tjeret?".
Kush te jete me e theksuar, ndergjegjia? Kete e dime te gjithe qe jo!...

----------


## armandovranari

Per mua sedra ka te beje me krenarine dhe me vetevleresimin.
Kur cenohet dicka tek ne, sidomos ne kuadrin moral dhe bie ndesh me vleresimin tone per veten kemi te bejme me seder.
Shqiptaret dallohen per krenari dhe vetevleresim.Sedra eshte shtysa e brendshme e njeriut per te treguar aftesite e tij kur ato nuk vihen re sa ai deshiron, prej te tjereve, nivelin e tij profesional ose moral dhe mbeshtetet ne imazhin qe kemi ne mbi veten tone, duke dashur ta bejme kete imazh te dukshem dhe per te tjeret.

----------


## ENISS

Pershendetje
Nga pergjigjet qe sapo lexova me duket se jeni po aq afer me ate qe mund te quhet ''seder'' por njekohesisht edhe po aq larg. 
Eshte ca veshtire ta perkufizosh, formulosh se cdo te thote ''seder'', por edhe une kam nje mendim rreth kesaj. 
Eshte nje pjese perberese e karakterit te njeriut, e nje nder elementet me te rendesishem perberes te tij. Eshte e ndryshme ne njerez te ndryshem per faktin se gjate formimit te karakterit te secilit prej nesh, jane pjeseza pa fund normash, rregullash, personale te cilat perbejne sedren e cdokujt prej nesh. Pra ajo formohet gjate formimit te personalitetit tone. Sipsa sedres ne udhehiqemi ne shume situata te perditshme. Me seder kuptohet ajo cka eshte e pranueshme dhe e papranueshme per ne tek e fundit, e cila eshte e ndryshme nga sedra e dikujt tjeter. Pra jane disa copeza normash e rregullash te cilat na udheheqin. Kemi nje zgjidhje te pranueshme per ne sipas menyres sone te te menduarit, vepruarit, etj, per cdo situate te dites, jetes.... 
Lidhur me ate me siper, ''seder e semure'', eshte me teper e shprehur ne menyre popullore. Ne e quajme sedren te tille kur ajo eshte ndryshe nga e jona. Pra, pikerisht kur dikush tjeter gjykon sipas sedres se tij, edhe menyra e tij e te gjykuarit eshte e papranueshme deri diku nga ne (sepse sedra jone eshte tjeter lloj) atehere ne na rastis te them ti ke seder te semure. Zakonisht na ndodh qe dikush te na flasi per nje situate te tijen, na tregon nje princip, apo nje parim, prej nga bazohet ta kete zgjidhur ate situate. (psh. ''une e dua ate, por ajo me ka fyer, edhe une se pranoj më lidhjen tone, me ka ulur shume...'' Per rastin tim eshte nje seder e semure, sepse une do e zgjidhja ndryshe nese e dua....) Pra gjykimi im i parimeve dhe principeve te dikujt tjeter eshte i ndryshem nga imi. Ndaj na ndodh qe te quajme dike me seder te semure. (Nuk e di nese shembulli ishte efikas)
Persa i perket asaj me siper: ''Seder shqiptari'', mendoj se eshte njekohesisht nje emertim i pa sakte nga menyra si e analizoj, por njekohesisht edhe shume i sakte. 
Me duket se sedra e cdokujt nga ne eshte e paperseritshme, ashtu sic jane dhe karakteret tona, ku nuk gjen asnje te njejte. Ndaj them ''seder shqiptari'' eshte nje cilesim i pasakte. Me duket se eshte shume personale dhe ska si i perket nje grupi te tere shoqeror. Por kam dhe nje teze tjeter; cilesim i tille eshte i sakte, dhe kjo per vete faktin sepse shqiptaret tek e fundit kane nje menyre te tyren te te gjykuarit, jane te formuar nga nje sere parimesh, principesh, ndryshe nga njerez te vendeve te tjera. Kemi ne ate sedren tone te gjithe se bashku disa pjeseza te njejta. Ne kemi tjeter formim ne saje te jetes sone qe bejme, kemi nje kulture tonen...  
Mund te duket i tere mendimi me siper pak kontradiktor, por une nuk kam asnje ide te prere me thike, dhe per cdo analize qe i beje nje koncepti me lindin shume hipoteza te cilat me duken te sakta... 
Lidhur me ''Ndergjegjen'' qe ka permendur dikush me siper, e qe e ka cilesuar ate si seder, mund te them se eshte tjeter gje. Une me ndergjegje konceptoj ate qe eshte e vetedijshme per ne, dhe e kunderta e saj eshte ''Pandergjegja'' ajo qe ne e bejme dhe sdime nga na buron. Duke i shprehur dy konceptet e kundreta te njera tjetres ndoshta shpjegoj per kete behet fjale. Mund te flas shume me teper per ndergjegjen, por me duket nje teme e tere pa fund, eshte nje pjese tjeter e ''vetes'' sone por smund ta cilesoj si ''sedra jone'' ..... Sedra me duket tjeter gje.

----------


## Mina

Sedra eshte peshe emocionale te cilen e mbart ai qe njeh normat dhe eshte i miredukuar.
Ne rastin "seder e semure", kemi te bejme me komplekse te cilat interpretohen si seder por nuk kane lidhje.
Sedra eshte rregullator mardheniesh ne raportet njerezore. Ne saje te sedres, je ne gjendje te pozicionosh veten dhe te jesh i mirepritur nga te tjeret.
Mendoj se shqiptari e ka te theksuar sedren.

----------


## Dita

> _Postuar me pare nga Huggos_
> Pe mua sedra eshte e njejta me ndergjegjien, prandaj do te me lejosh ta emertoja keshtu..



Per mua ndryshe nga c'shprehet Huggos, sedra del jashte ndergjegjes. Sedra lidhet dhe me ndjenjen dhe me krenarine e njeriut. Une ndergjegjen e lidh me mendjen. 

Te jesh i prekur ne seder nga dicka do te thote te jesh i fyer ne lidhje me dicka, te jesh i prekur ne krenarine tende nga nje veprim apo nje tjeter.

Te kesh nje seder te zhvilluar, eshte pozitive nga njera ane, sepse te ndihmon te besh perpara. Duke dashur te mos fyesh, a te mbetesh krenar per veten ne ato drejtime ne te cilat ti vetes ia mbush mendjen se je i afte, te duhet te perparosh dhe ta permiresosh veten. I vjen pra ne ndihme ambicies tende si njeri.

Pozitive e quaj dhe ne ate drejtim, se si sederli qe je, i ben njerezve te kuptojne se deri ku i kane kufijte dhe te moderojne edhe sjelljen e tyre. Ka njerez qe nuk e kuptojne se ku duhet t'i vene caqet e fjaleve, e cinizmit, e sjelljes se tyre. Te tille njerez e meritojne nje mesim.

Nga ana tjeter. Negativja qendron ne ate, se si sederli e ke me te veshtire te krijosh rreth miqesor e te mbash kontakte te mira me njerezit, sepse ti vetes ia ve kufirin ne ate qe ti nuk e lejon veten te fyesh apo te cenohesh ne krenarine tende. Kohet tregojne, se tani me te suksesshem ne kete drejtim jane njerezit qe dine ta "perdredhin" apo te thuash ndryshe (si tek Perralle nga e kaluara) "ta hane turpin me buke", apo te hane fjalet qe kane thene. *Njerezit krenare jane njerezit me te prirur per te vuajtur.* Per kete jam e bindur.


Nga ekstremitetet (e nje sedre te semure) mund ta shpetosh veten duke bere brenda vetes nje falje te personit (personave) te cilet ti i konsideron si fyesit, lenduesit e tu. 
Nese nuk je ne gjendje qe ti falesh deri aty sa te rinisesh komunikimin me ta, mjafton te kuptosh se bota eshte aq e madhe sa mundet te besh edhe pa ata. Kjo besoj eshte menyra me e mire per t'u qetesuar shpirterisht.

----------


## dikeafajtore

Jam dakort me kete thenie:

*Sedra eshte peshe emocionale te cilen e mbart ai qe njeh normat dhe eshte i miredukuar.
Ne rastin "seder e semure", kemi te bejme me komplekse te cilat interpretohen si seder por nuk kane lidhje.
Sedra eshte rregullator mardheniesh ne raportet njerezore. Ne saje te sedres, je ne gjendje te pozicionosh veten dhe te jesh i mirepritur nga te tjeret.
Mendoj se shqiptari e ka te theksuar sedren.  MINA*  


Shume origjinale thenia jote DITA:

*Nese nuk je ne gjendje qe ti falesh deri aty sa te rinisesh komunikimin me ta, mjafton te kuptosh se bota eshte aq e madhe sa mundet te besh edhe pa ata. Kjo besoj eshte menyra me e mire per t'u qetesuar shpirterisht.*


Tek shembulli:
*
Psh. Shikoj dicka per here te pare. Nuk e kam pare asnjehere dhe nuk di si eshte. Shkoj ta marr. Dicka perbrenda me thote se nuk eshte (e) mire. Kjo eshte ndergjegjia.* 

kam pershtypjen qe s'kemi te bejme me ndergjegjen por me nenndergjegjen ose subkoshiencen.

Pershendetje

----------


## SH_H

hem sedra :sarkastik:  

i urrej njerezit qe nuk e kane dhe me vjen keq per ata qe  e kane....

----------


## Albo

Edhe Dr. Adham Uti i Cajupit ishte njeri me seder, ishte krenar per punen e tij, dinte edhe ta vleresonte veten kur pagoi mexhitet per te shkruajtur njoftimin e vdekjes se tij per se gjalli. Ishte kjo nje seder e mire apo nje seder e keqe?

Po sikur une tu thosha qe sedra nuk egziston, do te me besonit? 

Sedra eshte vetem nje fantazi njerezore per tiu fshehur te vertetes.

Njerezit e kane per nder te jene ateiste jo se kane lindur te tille, por se nuk duan te jene besimtare.

Te krishteret jane te krishtere sepse nuk duan te jene hebrenj qe kryqezuan Zotin e te krishtereve.

Muslymanet jane muslymane, sepse nuk duan te jene te krishtere packa se historia e njerezimit eshte e njejte.

Njerezit kane bindje te majta politike, sepse nuk duan te jene te djathte.

Njerezit lakmojne pasurine dhe parane, sepse nuk duan te jene te varfer.

I drejti e mbron te drejten, sepse nuk do qe te jete mashtrues e genjeshtar.

Kur njerezit rendin me mendje pas te vertetes, krijojne seder. Kur njerezit rendin me zemer drejt se vertetes, clirohen prej sedres.

Adami dhe Eva me mollen e kuqe nga Pema e Diturise, rreshten se ndjerri dhe filluan se menduari. Cdo gje e keqe njeriut i vjen nga mendja dhe jeta i buron nga zemra.

----------


## Jeans-boy

Per mua sedra eshte venia ne pozite e vetevetes,eshte autokerkese,autonxitje,autokritike,autothirrje,aut  oofendim,auto...

----------


## serenata

Per mendimin tim, do te thoja qe "SEDRA" eshte ''AMBICJA'' qe ka nje person per te arritur cdo gje qe ai/ajo kerkon per veten e tij ose te saj ne jeten e vet.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

nga vjen sedra?

----------


## Mina

> _Postuar më parë nga Cupke_pe_Korce_ 
> *nga vjen sedra?*


Sedren ta injektojne prinderit qe femije, ne rast se jane edukatore te mire.

----------


## The Hobbit

> _Postuar më parë nga serenata_ 
> *Per mendimin tim, do te thoja qe "SEDRA" eshte ''AMBICJA'' qe ka nje person per te arritur cdo gje qe ai/ajo kerkon per veten e tij ose te saj ne jeten e vet.*


Dhe une jam dakord me medimin e meiperm te serenates. Populli thote shpesh madje me te vjetrit "njeri me seder" apo "pa seder". Pra eshte pikerishsht ambicja, kerkesa per dicka me te larte, me te ndryshme. Njeriu ia kerkon vetrvetes apo ve si qellim dicka per te kenaqur egon e tij dhe madje lufton per te...
Te pakten dhe une pak a shume keshtu e kuptoj...

----------


## EXODUS

> Cfare eshte Sedra?


Virtyt i te virtytshmit!

----------


## Era1

Seder = Vetvlersim
I referohet asaj qe çdo kush ka brenda vetes konsideraten e tij per veten dhe pranimin e vetvetes.
Eshte ndjenja e vlersimit te qenies sone, ne menyren tone te te qenit , te asaj se kush jemi ne , te bashkimit te shenjave trupore , mendore dhe shpirterore qe konfigurojne personalitetin tone.Sedren e fitojme , e ndryshojme dhe mund ta permiresojme.Nga 5-6 vjeç eshte mosha ku fillojme te formojme nje koncept se si na shikojne ne me te medhenjte (prinder , mesues), shoket, miqte etj dhe fillojme qe te pervetesojme eksperienca
Sipas asaj qe se si takohet sedra jone , vijne dhe arsyet e shume deshtimeve dhe sukseseve, sepse nje seder e pershtashme , e lidhur me nje koncept pozitiv te vetes eshte potencial ne kapacitetin e njerzve per te perdorur aftesite e tyre dhe te rrisin nivelin e sigurise personale, nderkohe qe nje seder e ulet (ose e semure) e shtyn njeriun ne deshtime dhe renie.

----------


## nausika

Sedra eshte mbeshtjellesja e egos, 

egoja eshte vjeresimi ose pesha qe cdo njeri i jep vetes (sigurisht ka mbi-vleresime dhe nen-vleresime).

Sedra e semure e ben njeriun rob te dickaje te cilen nuk e pushton dot.

----------

